# 60 FPS in Video ist actual 59.49 FPS in record



## Schauerland (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,

Okay I just figured out a thing that was smashing my brain for a while.

I record lossless crf=0 in 2560x1440@60fps

In Adobe Premiere the video was often very choppy, espacially with games with high motion an graphics (like The Forest)

I always thought my pc was not fast enough for premiere, so i bough a new cpu (i7-4790K)

But still Premiere only gets out 1 fps on some parts of the video.

I use a tool to check the bitrate of a video and TODAY i saw something strange (see screenshots)
all game recordings that are marked as 60FPS are actual 59.49 fps while desktop recordings (Display Capture) are 60 FPS (as long as you dont play a game)

I first though this was the fault of Bitrate viewer showing wrong fps, BUT when i changed the fps of the video in premiere (how to handle the file) from 60 to 59.49 it runs smooth. No more choppy.

So for me, it seems the recording is really 59.49 fps - how can that be?

My Monitor is a Dell U2515Hc and running 256x1440@60hz (The OSD says 60hz but windows says it has 59hz)
Can this cause this effect?

Any idears to force 60fps?


----------



## Black Ops (Jul 30, 2016)

Enable CFR to maintain 60fps

Why would you even use CRF0? The output file is insanely large and editing software doesn't like that CRF

If you want no perceived visual Loss in quality, CRF 14-15 is sufficient.


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

It is CFR
and i want lossless because i want to reduce multiple encodings
lossless workflow: record (lossles) -> premiere -> frameserver -> render ( megui, crf15) -> then youtube does encode again (vp9)

if you record lossy you lose quality in one more step again.


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jul 30, 2016)

Do you have access to ffmpeg? If so, can you post the output of:

ffprobe -v quiet -print_format json -show_format -show_streams yourfilehere.mp4

for both files? I'm curious to see what ffmpeg reports.


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

Here you go.

it's funny if i set 30, 50 or 61 Bitrate Viewer always shows the correct fps, only with 60fps it detects 59.94


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jul 30, 2016)

Is that from the file that the other tool reports as 59.49? It's... certainly strange. Does MediaInfo say the same?


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

yes Bitrate Viewer detects 59.94 on this file
heres media info.
ffmpeg and media info both say 60fps as well as Premiere (i think Premiere just reads the header or something)


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

the funny is i just would say this is cause by rounding error in Bitrate Viewer,
AND if i do a Desktop recording with the same settings, Bitrate Viewer detects 60 fps
and if i switch in Premiere form 60 to 59.94 the playback is smooth


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

This are files from a Desktop recording, where Bitrate Viewer says 60FPS


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

Okay, if i have both on my scene, desktop AND Game Capture where game capture lays OVER desktop capture and start recording while im on the desktop and then switching to the game, it is also 60fps in Bitrate Viewer.


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jul 30, 2016)

Could you try using the custom ffmpeg output and capture to ffvhuff or something other than H.264? I'm honestly clueless so far, but it would be interesting to see if the problem occurred with different codecs and containers. Might help others narrow down wherever the problem's occurring!


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

I'll do it tommorrow it's already 2:44 am here in germany :D
thanks for your help


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

okay i did it.
custom ffmpeg ouput as avi with ffvhuff and pcm_s16le
seems to be ok Bitrate Viewer Reports 60fps.

i will test custom ffmpeg with mp4 x264 and aac (but now really tomorrow) :)

are you an obs developer?


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

okay i used custom ffmpeg with
preset=ultrafast crf=0 profile=high444 keyint=60
and mp4 container and the result is again 59.94 fps


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

i think it has something to do with pal and ntsc but not sure how to set it


----------



## VanDuits (Jul 30, 2016)

It´s just an idea. If i´m using a DVI cable, then I can setup Assetto Corsa to 60Hz in fullscreen. But if i´m using a HDMI cable, then i can run 59.94Hz only.
Which cable are you using? like i said, just an idea...


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

yes im using hdmi.
my monitor has only hdmi and siplay port. i'll check it, but i've already set the monitor hz to 60 and so effect


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

no change in using display port


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jul 30, 2016)

Schauerland said:


> okay i did it.
> custom ffmpeg ouput as avi with ffvhuff and pcm_s16le
> seems to be ok Bitrate Viewer Reports 60fps.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely not an OBS developer, no! 

I'm curious to see whether I have the same problem in Premiere Pro though, to rule out the tool you're using that reports the frame rate as 59.49 as being at fault (given both ffprobe and MediaInfo report 60fps).

Could you upload two raw sample files to the Dropbox link I'll PM you after I post this? One that tool reports as 59.49 that's stuttery with Premiere, and another that's reported as 60fps and is fine with Premiere? Either that, or upload it to your own and post the link here. Either or!

I'm just really curious to see if I have the same problem myself.


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

i made a recording with bandicam, it's not choppy and sais 60 fps (without the ntsc) and also i rendered a file with premiere, again it's 60 and no ntsc - so i thinks  there's something wrong with the obs settings.

im searching the ffmpeg docs for parameters, but no success, yet.

i can do an upload, but it will take a while


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

just made a recordimng with OBS classic and the fps is now 58.8333
very strange


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 30, 2016)

ok im definitive shure there's something wrong.
setting the fps to 50 results in PAL 50fps and nothing is choppy even with bitrates of 1Gbit and up

you can set anything in the fps except 60 and Bitrate Viewer will show you the exact fps you set in OBS.
Only if you set 60 it will show ntsc 59.94

im gonna git clone and look into it if i find some hints


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jul 30, 2016)

It doesn't have to be a full 30-60 minute long file, of course. Even 30 second long ones that have the problem and don't would be good enough!

I just ran Bitrate Viewer on one of my files, and...







Something tells me it isn't the most accurate piece of software if it thinks my video is at 1000fps. It's also calculating the average bitrate as 1051Mbps...

The average bitrate of that file is 63.1Mbps, and was captured using NVENC with a CQP of 16.


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 31, 2016)

i still think theres something wrong with ffmpeg in 0.15.2 version.
please look at header. x264 always sais baseline and nvenc always main even if using high profile.

can you confirm that.


----------



## NalaNosivad (Jul 31, 2016)

Schauerland said:


> i still think theres something wrong with ffmpeg in 0.15.2 version.
> please look at header. x264 always sais baseline and nvenc always main even if using high profile.
> 
> can you confirm that.


That's interesting... my build isn't exactly 0.15.2, it's compiled with a newer version of ffmpeg than the official releases, but my NVENC captures do report they're using the main profile. A quick test recording I just did with x264 did produce a high profile file, though. Even with the official 0.15.2 release, so I'm not sure why you would only be getting nothing but baseline.


----------



## Schauerland (Jul 31, 2016)

Ok, i took my file that Bitrate Viewer reported as 59.94 and processed it with handbrake (crf=0 preset ultrafast so it stays lossless) audio streams were copied and i set constand framerate.

did this two times (fps automatic and fixed to 60) and both resulted as 60fps then in Bitrate Viewer and JUST LIKE MAGIC IT IS NOT CHOPPY in Premiere. WOW

a simple remux with ffmeg did not change the fps (after remuxing it stayed 59.94) so i thinks its something in the h264 stream not the container.

So the Solution for Premiere users for now is: use handbrake and encode lossles again with copying audio streams.

please try it for yourself to confirm
hint: premiere takes mutch mutch longer after adding the file to your project

also i just saw the file is mutch smaller than the obs file (obs = 11GB, handbrake =8GB wtf?)


----------

